# Got new roof recently - Shiplap around vent falling apart.



## pagetrip29 (10 mo ago)

Got a new roof 3 weeks ago. Cleaned up the garage floor after the new roof was installed. But then every few days I used to see some granules or wood shavings on the garage floor. First few times I thought they might have swept in from corners where I did not clean. But then eventually found that the shiplap around one of the new furnace vents the installed seems to be deteriorating (pic below). How concerning is this? Roof has a GAF golden pledge warranty.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That is likely a few short pieces that were barely hanging on after they cut the hole. As the roof flange is larger than the hole and supported by solid decking, no worries.


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

First off it doesn't look they over-layed the shiplap deck with plywood which is a requirement for any shingle warranty?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Rooferchick020 said:


> First off it doesn't look they over-layed the shiplap deck with plywood which is a requirement for any shingle warranty?


Nope, not req. for the shingle warranty. But it is code in some locales.


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

In Canada, any manufacturer will not give you warranty for going over Shiplap, because it will twist and buckle and make your shingles look like crap it is required to have min 3/4 ply wood over a deck required by iko and everyone else. You can see the old flange of the be vent before this roofer just cut some of it off an went over the old. It was probably leaking there before and thats why the ship lap is rotting away, another building stranded here. If you find rot on a deck you must cut it out and replace it.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Not so in the US, instructions for nailing on plank sheathing is printed on the wrapper.


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Not so in the US, instructions for nailing on plank sheathing is printed on the wrapper.


Wow that's crazy, do all wrappers come like that? I'd like to google it for education reasons, if its for one brand can you tell me the name of shingle?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.gaf.com/en-us/document-library/documents/productdocuments/residentialroofingdocuments/shinglesdocuments/timberlineroofingshinglesdocuments/architecturalshinglesdocuments/timberlineamericanharvestdocuments/Installation_Instructions__Timberline_Series_Trilingual.pdf





http://www.owenscorning.com/NetworkShare/Roofing/10015896-TruDefinition%c2%ae-Duration-STORM%c2%ae-Shingles-Installation-Instructions.pdf





https://www.certainteed.com/resources/LandmarkInstall.pdf



The 3 most used shingles in my area all allow board decks


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> https://www.gaf.com/en-us/document-library/documents/productdocuments/residentialroofingdocuments/shinglesdocuments/timberlineroofingshinglesdocuments/architecturalshinglesdocuments/timberlineamericanharvestdocuments/Installation_Instructions__Timberline_Series_Trilingual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man appreciate it.


----------

